# (Solved) Windows Media player 9



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

I tried to download Windows Media Player 9 and at the end i got a warning box that said "Extracting file failed.It is most likely caused by low memory(low disk space for swapping file) or corrupted Cabinet file.
Does anyone know what this means?and if I can correct it.
I have Media version 7 now and only use half my disk space (4.3 ) and I have 192 megs of ram.
I have no idea what a corrupted Cabinet file is and where the low memory would be if i have half my disk space left.
I basically just wanted to up grade.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## JJJecj71 (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sasnak:_
> *I tried to download Windows Media Player 9 and at the end i got a warning box that said "Extracting file failed.It is most likely caused by low memory(low disk space for swapping file) or corrupted Cabinet file.
> Does anyone know what this means?and if I can correct it.
> I have Media version 7 now and only use half my disk space (4.3 ) and I have 192 megs of ram.
> ...


Did you try doing it through www.windowsupdate.com because you might need direct X 8 or 9 or just updating your system so it can update all the drivers and files it needs for all these new programs anymore today.


----------



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

I tried to use Windows Update and it wouldn't do anything for me,the update windows were dim and it wouldn't scan my computer to tell me what i need like it usually does.
I found www.microsoft.com/downloads/details and got media 9 from there. Then when it finished downloading is when i got the corrupt Cabinet thing and the other,extracting file failed etc.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Which version of DirectX have you got?

Go to Run and type DXDIAG
In the first tab, will be the version. Also, which version of Windows are you running?

This is for XP:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...21-6c38-4152-9b19-fa40b45a1042&DisplayLang=en

Windows 98, Me, and 2000

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...19-9a5b-44c3-b1de-9b2a9aa6cff6&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

I am running Direct X version 7.0 and windows 98/SE


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Try upgrading to the newer version:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp

Also, I tried the link you gave, and it wouldn't work for me. Have you tried from that link I gave?

eddie


----------



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

Eddie,
I got there through your link and am downloading it again
(7:43CST) I also checked out Direct X upgrades and don't know which one to download. There were two: Direct X 8.1b and Direct X 8.0a?
Any suggestions? I take it that 8.1b would be the newest version?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

It is, but there is a new version, 9.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...06-ae0d-4652-b9a0-eae0aa6ae6d7&DisplayLang=en

But, I still use 8.1.

eddie


----------



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

Eddie,
I boo-bood,it was 8.1 and no b on the end i was looking at the wrong one. I went back and found out that 8.1 was dated 11-8-2002 and 8.0a was dated 2-5-2002. So that should answer my question on which version to down load.
Gee, I am getting smarter by the minute. But not bad for a 60 yr old computer dummy. 
I just like to keep things upgraded when new stuff comes out.


----------



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

Ok thanks for the info,if i get the same thing i got before on player 9 at the end"extracting file failed and corrupted Cabinet file" I will download Direct X 8.1 then try player 9 again.
You think that might correct the problem?


----------



## JJJecj71 (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sasnak:_
> *Ok thanks for the info,if i get the same thing i got before on player 9 at the end"extracting file failed and corrupted Cabinet file" I will download Direct X 8.1 then try player 9 again.
> You think that might correct the problem? *


Put in your win98 Cd in the Cd Rom and don't let it start up, goto my computer and right click on the drive to which the Cd is in and scroll down and click explore.

Now from there you will see a folder *Win98* This is the folder to which you will need to extract the cab file it's trying to extract but some how got corrupted and have it extract that file it needs from there.

Here is more help for you if you what to learn more about this:

Cabinet files at Microsoft.com


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

media player 9 has 2 versions one is XP specific and shouldn't run on 9x systems according to M$


make sure you have downloaded the correct version
Derek


----------



## JackNaylorPE (Jan 22, 2003)

Upgarding to MP may not be a good idea. Check the EULA

"Digital Rights Management (Security). You agree that in order to protect the integrity of content and software protected by digital rights management ("Secure Content"), Microsoft may provide security related updates to the OS Components that will be automatically downloaded onto your computer. These security related updates may disable your ability to copy and/or play Secure Content and use other software on your computer. If we provide such a security update, we will use reasonable efforts to post notices on a web site explaining the update. "

You essentially give Mr. Bill root level access to your machine and the ability to delete any content he thinks you should not have.,


----------



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

Jack,
I would think if things got that bad,that Mr. BIll could essentially control an individuals computer content why couldn't a person just remove the WMP and use another program to play his or her CD's etc.?
Also why would Microsoft put this update out to the whole world to download if they wish,if it wasn't safe?
As an addition I went to WMP 9 and looked under "Options"
"privacy" and some of the things you can do are: Uncheck (already is) "Customer Experience Improvement Program" that states: " I want to help make Microsoft software and services even better by sending player usage data to Microsoft"
You can also uncheck (already is) "Enhanced Content Provider Services" that says "Send unique player ID to content providers".
And there are other privacy things you can look at and also check privacy things on a web page it will take you too.


----------



## JackNaylorPE (Jan 22, 2003)

There are two issues here:

1. Do you want anyone to have access to information stored on your computer ? If the answer is yes, then you have no concerns. Installing WMP9 gives MS the right to 1) "look" at the files on your computer 2) decide if you should have then and 3) delete them if they believe that you shouldn't have them.

Let's say you installed Alcohol 120% so you can make backup copies if your CD games......a perfectly legitimate activity under US Law. This tool could conceiveably be used to illegally copy your friend's copy of some PC game. You have given MS the right and the ability to delete this software from your computer as well as any files stored on disk made with the program. Got any music, video files on your PC, unless they are signed as you having ownership of them, you gave MS the right to delete them.

2. In order for this process to proceed, MS must have a "key" to your PC that bypasses any passwords, firewalls or whatever you use to block this access. When MS came out with its "Passport" initiative, hackers were reading credit card numbers within 15 minutes of it being activated. If they can hack a key into MS's "secure financial transactions" so easily, how ong before someone figures out how to hack a "WMP" key ?

As for removal of WMP, I don't know if it gets removed. If you install SP3 for Win2k for example (or SP1 for XP), the Windows Update 2.0 gets installed...and no, there is no way to stop it. If you uninstall the service pack, WU does NOT get removed. WU2 also gives MS root level access to your computer which is NOT stopped by disabling it thru Windows. The only solution is The Register hack which can be found here.

http://212.100.234.54/content/archive/26750.html

I'll note that US banks are prohibited by US privacy laws from installing SP3 on Win2k (or Sp1 on XP) because it allows MS access to machines containing personal and financial information.


----------



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

Jack,
check above info I just edited in my post.


----------



## azsr22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Media player 9, dont do it, you dont need or want this software. This program integrates itself with windows XP, it becomes a system componet and officialy can not be removed. According to microsoft, it will cause windows to not run correctly with out it once installed.. Media player 7.1 will do everything you need,Ok, this thing is the biggest spyware on the planet, you better have a legal version of windows to run this, it is constantly trying to access the internet, luckily zone alarm lets me know and I just say no. It will report to microsoft anything and everything on your system, here is the fix,, <secret>:

MANUAL UNISTALL OF MEDIA PLAYER 9
1-- uninstall MP9 or MP7 (if is Present) from Add/Remove Programs and reboot
2--Search and delete the following files: 
C:\windows\wmplibrary_v_0_12 
C:\windows\system\wmplenc.dll 
C:\windows\system\wmpui.dll 
C:\windows\system\wmp.ocx 
C:\windows\system\wmploc.dll 
C:\windows\system\wmpcore.dll 
C:\windows\system\wmpcd.dll 
C:\windows\system\wmpscheme.xml 
C:\win\inf\wmp.inf 
C:\windows\help\wmplayer.chm 
C:\program files\windows media player\wmplayer.exe 
3--search for and rename Mpauth.dat ( if is Present) on this Case the file was 
Missing.
4--delete the following registry keys: 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\WMP9 (on this Case this 
entry was missing).
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed 
Components\{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} 
5- enable file extensions 
See SOX000608700092 How to show file extensions for WIN9X
6--go to the following web site <http://www.geocities.com/eenfo/mp9.htm> or just 
copy and paste in to a word document the following:
REM This batch file removes Windows Media Player 9
REM files from your system 
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\roxio oldroxio
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\skins oldskins
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\1033 old1033
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\mpdrmv2.dll *.lld
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\mpwmsdrm.dll *.lld
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\wmplayer.exe *.xex
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\setup_wm.exe *.xex
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\migrate.exe *.xex
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\wmpns.dll *.lld
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\mpvis.dll *.lld
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\wmpdxm.wmz *.zmw
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\npdrmv2.zip *.piz
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\custsat.dll *.lld
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\dw15.exe *.xex
ren c:\progra~1\window~1\unicows.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\asferror.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\blackbox.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\CEWMDM.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\DRMClien.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\DrmStor.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\drmv2clt.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\LAPRXY.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\MP43DMOD.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\MP4SDMOD.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\MPG4DMOD.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\msnetobj.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\MsPMSP.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\MSSCP.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\MSWMDM.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\qasf.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMADMOD.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMADMOE.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMASF.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMDMLOG.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMDMPS.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\wmerror.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\wmidx.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMNetMgr.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\wmp.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\wmpdxm.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\wmploc.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\wmpshell.dll *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMSDMOD.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMSDMOE2.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMVCORE.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\WMVDMOD.DLL *.lld
ren c:\windows\system\logagent.exe *.xex
ren c:\windows\inf\unregmp2.exe *.xex
ren c:\windows\inf\drm.inf *.fni
ren c:\windows\inf\roxio.inf *.fni
ren c:\windows\inf\skins.inf *.fni
ren c:\windows\inf\wmdm.inf *.fni
ren c:\windows\inf\WMFSDK.inf *.fni
ren c:\windows\inf\wmp.inf *.fni
7--copy the commands to a notepad and save the file with BAT extension
8-- run the file and reinstall MP7
9-- reboot and download Media Player 7.1
10--reboot to safe mode and install it there

Please, if your a novice, be very careful, make a restore point ,back up the registry prior to attempting this.
Good Luck!!


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

If wmp9 is so called spyware wouldn't it show up in SpyBot and also could'nt you add it to the spyware blaster menu and that would stop it from spying if that is the case? Just curious
bob


----------



## sasnak (Dec 22, 2002)

I have read other posts by people that have had no problems with media 9,and it use so I think I will just use it and do the settings that I want to keep.
Thanks to you all for your assistance.
Steve


----------



## JackNaylorPE (Jan 22, 2003)

granted there are things you can do in WMWP to cut down on what it does but that still doesn't stop items 1 and 2 I listed. You can also "disable" Windows Update but it doesn't disable giving MS access to your PC, it just disables what is done AFTER MS has been in there.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Got an email:



> HI Eddie,
> I downloaded it and all is well. Thanks so much for your assistance. Now I will down load Direct X 8.1.
> 
> Thanks


Glad to hear it. I use it on my Win98 machine, but still use version 6.4 on this one (2000) 

eddie


----------

